# pass / fail letter question????



## mot14 (Dec 20, 2009)

do both the pass letter or a fail letter come in a standard envelope? Do you get a certificate if you pass the FE? If so, how do you get it????

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2009)

depends on the state.


----------



## mot14 (Dec 20, 2009)

North Carolina? Thanks in advance.......


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 22, 2009)

mot14 said:


> do both the pass letter or a fail letter come in a standard envelope? Do you get a certificate if you pass the FE? If so, how do you get it????
> Thanks


I sat for the FE in West Va and the happy results came in a large envelope (contains your EIT certificate). A standard sized envelope meant bad news. Not sure if this is standard among other states.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 22, 2009)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> mot14 said:
> 
> 
> > do both the pass letter or a fail letter come in a standard envelope? Do you get a certificate if you pass the FE? If so, how do you get it????
> ...


I sat too and got a fail letter in large envelope this time, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## A.O. (Dec 22, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> PA_Mining_Engr said:
> 
> 
> > mot14 said:
> ...


I took FE in CT and pass letter (from EES) came in normal size envelope. It says I will get a licensing packet from the State Board within 65 days.


----------



## Celineh (Dec 22, 2009)

I just passed (1st attempt) the FE in Michigan. received the famous email from NCEES with pass result.

Now, I live in PA and I am looking actively for employment as an engineer in training at this time. I know that I would not get any certificate in the mail or anything like that from MI, but my concern is whether I can prove to a potential employer in PA that I have passed the FE exam in MI just based on a printout.

Can anyone tell me from their own experience, if I can get any other type of document that can verify my results? before I will apply for PE exam, is there any other piece of paper that will document this?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## alison (Dec 23, 2009)

mot14 said:


> North Carolina? Thanks in advance.......


When I took the FE back in Fall 2004 in North Carolina, the pass letter came in a standard size envelope. I was still in school, so I didn't receive my certificate until after I graduated in Spring 2005.


----------



## TSCIVIL (Jan 5, 2010)

Celineh said:


> I just passed (1st attempt) the FE in Michigan. received the famous email from NCEES with pass result.
> Now, I live in PA and I am looking actively for employment as an engineer in training at this time. I know that I would not get any certificate in the mail or anything like that from MI, but my concern is whether I can prove to a potential employer in PA that I have passed the FE exam in MI just based on a printout.
> 
> Can anyone tell me from their own experience, if I can get any other type of document that can verify my results? before I will apply for PE exam, is there any other piece of paper that will document this?
> ...


Your state should have a website where you can search for a license. It will display your name and whether you are an EIT or a PE once you have passed the exam. Usually the state where you took the test will send you an EIT certificate.


----------

